# Externe Festplatte runtergefallen - Datenrettung?



## Nescafe1337 (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

mir ist letztens meine externe 500GB Festplatte runtergefallen und nun kann ich auf die Daten nicht mehr zugreifen.
Mir sind einige Daten auf der Festplatte allerdings wichtig und deshalb möchte ich diese gerne retten.
Die Festplatte wird zwar laut Gerätemanager noch erkannt und es ertönt auch der typische Laut, beim Anschließen, ich kann aber auf die Daten nicht zugreifen.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein Programm, o.ä. empfehlen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Mai 2013)

Nescafe1337 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> mir ist letztens meine externe 500GB Festplatte runtergefallen und nun kann ich auf die Daten nicht mehr zugreifen.
> Mir sind einige Daten auf der Festplatte allerdings wichtig und deshalb möchte ich diese gerne retten.
> ...


 
Die Festplatte "schnellformatieren" wichtig nur "schnell" formatierung , ich nehme an sie war vorher im NTFS Dateisystem formatiert (Standard in der Regel bei Win 7, Vista). Die Daten werden nicht gelöscht, einzig und alleine die "Referenzen" sozusagen die Koordinaten auf den "Scheiben" wo die Dateien genau liegen. Recuva kann die Dateien scannen und finden ohne diese Referenzen.

Danach nochmals anschliessen und mit dem Tool "Recuva" scannen. Bei einer 500 GB festplatte kann dies einige Stunden dauern. So hast du eine relativ grosse Chance alle deine Daten sichern zu können. (wohl oder übel auch ziemlich viele die du schon lange gelöscht hast )

Ich habe so schon etliche USB Sticks wiederhergestellt auf welche nicht mehr zugegriffen werden konnte. Die Benutzer haben sich dann immer gefragt wieso sie nun auch noch zusätzlich wieder Dokumente haben die sie vor Jahren gelöscht hatten 

Hier der Downloadlink auf Chip.de

Recuva - Download - CHIP Online

Ohne, dass du die Festplatte schnellformatierst wirst du in der Regel keine Chance habe darauf zuzugreiffen, wenn das Dateisystem einmal am Arsch ist. 

Wenn du dir einige hunder Euro für einen Datenrettungsdienst sparen willst empfehle ich dir wärmstens diese Methode!

p.s. Wenn die Festplatte einen technischen Schaden hat und merkwürdige Geräusche von sich gibt, kann diese Methode ggf. auch nicht mehr viel bringen. Dann gibts nur noch eben eine professionelle Datenrettungsfirma.

Diesen muss man die Festplatte einsenden und zahlt in der Regel 150 Euro im Voraus für einen Analysebericht.
In diesem Bericht geben sie dir dann eine Liste welche Daten sie retten "könnten". Natürlich machen sie dass dann wieder nur gegen Entgelt. 300-500 Euro wenn man nicht die Express-Variante wählt. So ungefähr würde das im schlimmsten Falle ablaufen.


Aber mit dem Recuva Tool würde ich es sowieso erstmal probieren!
Mfg und gutes Gelingen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Mai 2013)

Viellicht ist nur das externe Gehäuse bzw die Hardware des Gehäuses beschädigt, schon versucht die HHD im PC anzuschließen ?
Wenn das nicht klappt, versuche es mal mit einem Linux BS, am besten mit Mint, ist Windows am ähnlichsten, du musst nichts installieren, Linux kann man Live benutzen (also im RAM), benutze am besten dies : Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP Online + USB Stick
Mit Linux lässt sich oft noch etwas auslesen, wo Windows schon aufgibt.
Sonst bleibt nur mehr der Weg zum Spezialisten, was aber Geld kostet, der kann aber die Daten retten.


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Mai 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5276323 schrieb:
			
		

> Viellicht ist nur das externe Gehäuse bzw die Hardware des Gehäuses beschädigt, schon versucht die HHD im PC anzuschließen ?
> Wenn das nicht klappt, versuche es mal mit einem Linux BS, am besten mit Mint, ist Windows am ähnlichsten, du musst nichts installieren, Linux kann man Live benutzen (also im RAM), benutze am besten dies : Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP Online + USB Stick
> Mit Linux lässt sich oft noch etwas auslesen, wo Windows schon aufgibt.
> Sonst bleibt nur mehr der Weg zum Spezialisten, was aber Geld kostet, der kann aber die Daten retten.


 
Gute Idee! Aber die Festplatte wird ja immerhin noch im Gerätemanager erkannt - was schon mal ein gutes Lebenszeichen ist ^^. Die von mir gepostete Variante klappte bei mir in fast allen Fällen.
In einem Fall waren die DAten mit Northon Ghost verschlüsselt, den Verschlüsselungs-Algorithmus konnte kein gängiges Tool
handhaben und Symantec selbst hat keine Repair-Tool angeboten -.- Bei diesem Fall konnten übrigens zwei Datenrettungsdienste keine einzige Datei retten, da war ich schon etwas verblüfft und enttäuscht bzw. der Kunde.. 1000 Euro  in den Sand gesetzt..


----------



## Nescafe1337 (16. Mai 2013)

Ein Freund hat mir geraten, den USB-Adapter abzuschrauben und die mal mit SATA anzuschließen. Das werd ich mal probieren und falls es nicht klappt, klingt der Tipp vom kühlprofi super. 
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

